# Its a boy!



## Candace (Sep 13, 2012)

Finally heard from our breeder today and we got our boy and also got bumped up to having first pick of male which is great  ! 
The litter was 2 boys and 2 girls.
We get to go visit in 5 weeks to select our puppy.

Any tips on picking a good temperament puppy and also input on picking a show quality would be greatly appreciated.

I have attached picks of the parents. Dam, Sundaneka Mystique and Sire, Sirio Von Ruthal from Sundaneka Breeders in Terry Hills Sydney.

One excited mummy here!


----------

